# My HTC Desire is eating up my MB allowance and i don't know why!?



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi there
My bill for Jan was around £45.00 and pretty much what i was expecting!
However my next bill was £75.00 and the additional £30.00 was for mobile data, messaging and browsing!!
However I rarely use the internet as my previous statement will testify, I do receive a lot of MMS photos and emails with photos attached from customers!!
My usage today alone so far is 423mb and I have not used my phone once for the internet!!
Any help would be greatly received.
Simon


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

wtf, how are you using that much, turn off automatic updates and switch it to manual.

That is 3 months usage for me.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you sure you have not turned on the WIFI hotspot?

If you have and there is no encryption then someone is jumping onto your phones connection. You will need to get a password on there ASAP.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> wtf, how are you using that much.
> 
> That is 3 months usage for me.


Bloody useless reply!!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I added more to it afterwards.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

handicap7 said:


> Hi there
> My bill for Jan was around £45.00 and pretty much what i was expecting!
> However my next bill was £75.00 and the additional £30.00 was for mobile data, messaging and browsing!!
> However I rarely use the internet as my previous statement will testify, I do receive a lot of MMS photos and emails with photos attached from customers!!
> ...


Jesus mate, I struggle to use that in a day on the computer! MMS isn't going to be helping as they'll be being sent over data id guess at maybe 5-10mb a photo?

Emails also going to be using data especially if you've got massive attachments? inc. photos and word/excel docs possibly

What apps are you using on your phone/ actual web browsing? If you on Detailing World in The Studio/ Showroom thread with loads of images that wont help either but 423mb in a day frankly is excessive


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Portable WI-FI hotspot is turned off!
I dont use my phone for browsing the internet!
At the rate its going i will have used up 5gig before my next bill!??


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

go to settings and turn off mobile internet.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I've just checked my usage and I use 700mb a month, and thats using the internet quite a bit, and receiving push mail from our exchange server...


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Streaming radio app? Even then........!!!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you not have like data roaming on it like the Iphone, I used to turn it off as it would automaticly stay logged into things like facebook and emails etc and check for updates.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> go to settings and turn off mobile internet.


But then I cant send or receive emails!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Download 3g watchdog, it will monitor your data usage, however wont solve the problem, but you can export your traffic history as a CSV may give you information when your using your data etc. Sorry couldn't of helped more.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

What apps are you using?? Facebook for example if running can use quite a bit as does other things like location services.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i know this doesnt solve your problem but could you not add an all you can eat data bolt on , there usually only a fiver and would stop this happening again


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I had the same problem when I first got my HTC Desire, got the warning texts from Vodafone that I was about to go over my 1GB monthly limit. Download "Advanced Task Killer" from the marketplace and run it on a regular basis and it will kill all the crap running in the background that is eating up your allowance.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Check that there is no data being used , some apps even when closed the data channel remains open, and things like the weather updates is on constantly


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Download an apps killer you may lots of app running eg sky news or weather etc
it kills the apps running until you use them again


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

You dont need an app killer on Android though, if needed you can force close them anyway.

Thats alot of usage, can you not speak to your provider and see if they can tell where the usage is coming from?


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have ended up doing a factory reset on the phone and that seems to have worked!!
Since 10pm last night my phone has only used 1.91 mb which seems a little more like normal.
I took it back to the Carphone warehouse last night and they went through it with me, Saved all my contacts to my sd card and reset the phone. From the looks of things it was possibly one of my apps that was causing the problem!!
But they suggested removing them all as this would remove all trace of them.
Thanks for all the advice guys:thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Also if you are on Orange and have an App called 'TrafficTV' dont touch it, you will automatically enter a subscription which is £4 a month that Orange forget to tell you about!

Glad you got it sorted fella :thumb:


----------

